# Leaky Eheim filter



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi all,
I have an Eheim Pro II filter, had it about 5 years. A few months ago I noticed that when the filter is unplugged and remains connected and in position (which is under the tank) it leaks between the lid and the top of the cannister. This has only been a minor issue, however yesterday when I had to have the power off in the house for some electrical work to be done, a serious amount of water leaked out. It now leaks badly when not operating. Something needs to be done, if I have a power cut and am out of the house, then most of the water in the fish tank will be on the carpet (and it's a 150 gallon tank!). Being technically inept, advice would be appreciated - has anyone else experienced this? What can be done? 
When the power is connected and the filter running, it does not leak a drop.

Thanks.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like it may be needing some O-rings. There is another thread a couple below this which goes into how to replace the O-ring on the priming pump, the main O ring is much easier.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Sit your canister in a dishwash basin until you resolve the problem. You probably need a new O ring.

I've become very diligent regarding taking out the O ring and lubricating it every time that I clean the filter, and I haven't had to replace one since. You can use silicone scuba grease which can be purchased on Amazon.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I think you are right and I will try and source a new O ring, guess that will be a mail order job from Eheim? - LFS unlikely to stock it. I don't wish to risk getting the existing O ring off and checking it until I have a new one, just in case it falls apart completely.
Good tip about standing in the basin by the way - gives me a bit of time to deal with any future problem!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree that if the filter is leaking being the canister body and the pump head, it is probably time to replace the seal for the pump head which is located in a groove on the underside of the pump head.

You don't need to order the parts from Eheim, many online stores also carry the part. If the filter model is a 2026/2028 with the primer button on the top, the Eheim part number is 7343150.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I see that you are in the UK and I happen to see one listed for sale from a UK seller on eBay.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

ok thanks both, I'll check that out


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Deeda said:


> I agree that if the filter is leaking being the canister body and the pump head, it is probably time to replace the seal for the pump head which is located in a groove on the underside of the pump head.
> 
> You don't need to order the parts from Eheim, many online stores also carry the part. If the filter model is a 2026/2028 with the primer button on the top, the Eheim part number is 7343150.


Having had experience with all of my Eheim Pros leaking at one time or another I have to agree with Deeda and the part number she gave you is correct for a Pro II series filter. This particular O-ring doesn't last forever and I suggest keeping a spare just in case. A thin coat of silicone based grease (available at pool supply, home centers and auto parts stores) should be applied to the O-ring when replacing.

If in fact your filter is leaking where the power cord exits the pump head then the primer O-ring will need to be replaced. You can see how to replace it by following the instructions in this thread. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=256722


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep I've ordered a new O-ring on that part number, due to arrive tomorrow. Interesting you mention that all your Eheim Pros have leaked. While of course no filter will run perfectly forever, I was under the impression that Eheims were your 'Rolls Royce' filter compared to the Fluvals etc of this world - a quality filter with better build quality then most. Perhaps that isn't quite the case?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Parts always wear out or break down and need replacing over time. This goes for every filter.

I'm still running an Eheim 2028 from about 15 years ago. Yes, I've replaced the gasket and impeller over the years, but the motor is still sound. I have a 2026 still running that is even older. I also have a 2028 that is not in service because of a leak from the head that I haven't gotten around to fixing yet.

However, I have to say that I am pretty satisfied with my Eheim filters.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

kaphil said:


> Yep I've ordered a new O-ring on that part number, due to arrive tomorrow. Interesting you mention that all your Eheim Pros have leaked. While of course no filter will run perfectly forever, I was under the impression that Eheims were your 'Rolls Royce' filter compared to the Fluvals etc of this world - a quality filter with better build quality then most. Perhaps that isn't quite the case?


IMHO Eheim is the Rolls Royce of aquarium filters and like mambee stated they will require some maintenance over the years. I should mention that my Eheims have been running for many, many years and to replace a few O-rings every now and again is to be expected. It doesn't matter the brand, the O-rings eventually lose their resiliency and need to be replaced. I never run into disasters because I take good care of my equipment and try to replace maintenance items before disaster strikes.


----------

